# 25th Birthday tomorrow



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 18, 2012)

Yepp im turning 25 tomorrow  and throwing a smal party this weekend. But my mother came by today to wish me a happy birthday and she left me a pretty awsome present. I LOVE MY MOTHER 

Mats Jonasson has been my favorit glass blower for a long time and his type of art is just in my taste.
so my mother gave me without knowing this, that i love this guy. she only knew that i love this type of design/art.

8 drinking glasses, 2 big wine glasses and a wine decanter. made by Mats Jonasson in the coolest looking design i ever seen IMO

the series is calld (female) Electra (male) Lucifer.

Here's some pictures.










And here is a video of Mats Jonasson Målerås. 
[video=youtube;TlGY3H7C6zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlGY3H7C6zM[/video]


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 18, 2012)

the male glasses are calld kubik. only the wine decanter is lucifer.


----------



## markenki (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 18, 2012)

Glass art always amazes the crap outta me. Happy birthday Magnus!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy birthday!

The "male" glasses remind me of the statues on Easter Island.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 18, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> The "male" glasses remind me of the statues on Easter Island.



hehe yeah thay do look alot like those statues ! thanks.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats awesome!

Happy birthday~! I hope you have a wonderful day filled with great food and joy.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with Tom. Glass arts are very interesting to me. Great looking present you have there. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## RobinW (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucifer is cool, but i think i still prefer to see my wine....

Congrats!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 18, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 18, 2012)

RobinW said:


> Lucifer is cool, but i think i still prefer to see my wine....
> 
> Congrats!



same here lol. its more art then useful. i could use them but would only be stupid with alcohol


----------



## Lefty (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! Those are amazing!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy BD! Just 25? You're a baby!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy birthday! And what a wonderful gift to have a mom who knows you well enough to get you something you will treasure!


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Great looking gifts.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Edge (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Love the artwork!


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice! Happy birthday.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks guys  and Cutty Sharp your just mad cuz i dont have BLTP yet.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy! Wow 25 is a good age to be. Enjoy!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Bday - thanks for sharing your present - hope you treat yourself today!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday, today!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 19, 2012)

I waited until today to say Happy BD! That is some crazy good glass!


----------



## wallawally (Sep 19, 2012)

That glass is awesome! My 26th birthday was yesterday. Merry birthday.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy birthday, grasshoppers!

Stefan


----------



## mhlee (Sep 20, 2012)

Another 9/19 birthday. Happy Belated Birthday! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 20, 2012)

mhlee said:


> Another 9/19 birthday. Happy Belated Birthday! :doublethumbsup:



haha same to you Mhlee!!!!! hope you had a great day, i sure did!


----------

